# Vizsla and waterfowl



## txk1269 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi All! Been doing research about various hunting breeds and the Vizsla caught my attention for numerous reasons. I know many people who hunt with labs and know they are a affectionate breed but I feel that the Vizsla is a great breed for hunting and home as it is extremely affectionate. I lack the knowledge of choosing the right hunting dog and know that speaking with the right breeder about prospects and their parents hunting ability is key. I primarily hunt waterfowl in the Great Lakes region and was wondering if anybody hunts waterfowl with their Vizslas? Are they naturally excited about water? Any input regarding your Vizsla and the various sizes of waterfowl, such as retrieving geese to smaller species of ducks ( teal, woodies, etc.) pretty much any experiences or advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

most V's love the water - PIKE does hunt ducks & geese - down side - their coat is not heavy enough for very cold water and just to sit in a very cold blind - in your area a V would not be my choice - if you hunt upland birds - a V never gets cold - they never stop moving !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine loves to waterfowl hunt but I live in Texas. Your going to need a dog with a double coat.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

have you considered a wire haired vizsla


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har ? still running your puppy mill ? those pups are to pretty - love to have 1 or a dozen 2 keep PIKE company!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

only Ruby is mine Ron, the other 3 are her pals


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

txk, the "history" section is worth a read in this link

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirehaired_Vizsla


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I second harrigab suggestion. Wirehaired Vizsla were specifically bred to be a tougher hunting dog than the smooth haired vizsla. Hungary is very cold in the winter and the undercoat is waterproof so will give them a bit of protection in cold water and the wire gives them protection against brambles and undergrowth on land.

Love my wirehaired boy


----------



## txk1269 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys! Appreciate it. I'll have to look into the wired hair.


----------

